# Ice, Ice Baby...



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

yes Vanilla Ice is coming to Dubai, to Barnasty on 31 March - admission is (unsurprisingly) free and he's got some other group/individual/has-been called SNAP along with him.

I'll be avoiding the place like the plague (nothing new there then!)


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow I thought he'd given that up ages ago! I guess the fact that I know who you are talking about shows my age


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh and just for those people who had know idea who "SNAP" are...

Remember this?






And for those that don't know Vanilla Ice...






This has been a public information post, AC bears no responsibility for any adverse reaction to the above videos....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

He wont do the ice ice baby song... at least he didnt last time I saw him perform in a high school gym


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> He wont do the ice ice baby song... at least he didnt last time I saw him perform in a high school gym


But that's the only one anyone knows!! 


I am really busy that night...

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Washing your hair again Elph?

I think it's funny that Jinxy saw him in a high school gym - oh how the mighty have fallen! The question is, is Barnasty a step up or a step down for him?????


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Vanilla Ice, Snap and I saw a post the other day for Guru Josh and Sash - ooooh ambassador you are really spoiling us


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

oooohhh and all this time I thought Vanilla Ice was cryogenically frozen...as last seen in Austin Powers...


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

LOL - a South African brewery used Vanilla Ice in an add - quite a good add though - for Castle Light beer.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Is he stalking Jynx? First her high school and now on the other side of the word where she tried to hide.......................


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would say its a step up. 

He isnt so bad looking... I wont mind him stalking me a night or two


----------

